
The Nasty Exploding Term Sheet - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/22/the-nasty-exploding-term-sheet/
======
tonystubblebine
Doesn't it seem like some of these tactics select for the type of person who
shouldn't be starting a business? Maybe there are some positions where you
want people you can push around, but certainly you want a founder who's
capable of pushing back. It would seem more rational to verbally bring up the
exploding term and then opt not to provide the termsheet unless the founder
argued it.

